# Plasma or led for 3d tv



## brad18672 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

been following the 3d tv thing now for a while an invested in a 55 inch samung led

im interested to know...

question 1 - if price was not an issue, would you guys take a 55 inch led or 50 inch plasma and why?
(my wife loves the led, i think the plasmas looked better - brought the led cause the samsung plasma isnt available in australia to next month....should i have waited?) i know the states and canada have had both for a while now and hoping somebody may have seen them side by side and has an opinion.

question 2 - i brought the samsung as they can convert conventional 2d to 3d - not true 3d only a fish bowl effect, not bad though, especially for home movies ANYWAY just confirming the samsungs are the only 3d tvs that do this, panasonic? sony? lg?

thank so much for reading and time to write any advice, its much appreciated

cheers

brad


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Personally I usually like the look of Plasma over LCD. However, I am pretty sure LCD's sell a lot more than plasmas, so I must be a minority. It could have to do with marketing, pricing and some of the older problems with plasmas, but not sure.


----------



## cpucpu1 (Jun 20, 2010)

You should have waited! I have previewed Sony, Samsung, and Panasonic in that order. Sony was preproduction, had artifacts, but maybe the fixed them by now. Samsung was OK artifacts-wise, but only seemed to have Behind screen depth, but out of screen depth wasn't great, but the Panasonic 50 inch was awesome, no artifacts, great forward and behind depth, and the color pallet was awesome! The latest Panasonic's have Kuro Pioneer technology, and it shows. No LCD, even LED, can come close to the black levels I saw on these new Panasonic panels..... Sorry, But you asked!:sarcastic::huh:


----------



## brad18672 (Jun 13, 2010)

points noted, but samsung is the only brand that an convert my old dvds and home movie to 3d, thats why i opted for that over the pana


----------

